# Anyone Else Notice This? -- Vienna Suite Pro



## DaddyO (Nov 2, 2015)

Apparently VSL has released a new Pro version of Vienna Suite.

http://www.vsl.co.at/en/Vienna_Software_Package/Vienna_Suite_PRO

I've seen no announcement...


----------



## samphony (Nov 2, 2015)

Seems like a hint for a new VEP with new GUI. Maybe VEP 6 is around the corner?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, seen it today. Christ, that's a lot of dough. But IMO the original Suite already was stellar, so this thing must be serious business.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 3, 2015)

...scalable GUI is something that would be nice to see a lot more of from other developers...


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 3, 2015)

samphony said:


> Seems like a hint for a new VEP with new GUI. Maybe VEP 6 is around the corner?



I wondered the same thing, especially in view of the GUI improvements. It seems likely they will implement this much-needed new look across all their software titles.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 3, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Yeah, seen it today. Christ, that's a lot of dough. But IMO the original Suite already was stellar, so this thing must be serious business.



Did you get a chance to look at the videos? Most of it is beyond me, but clearly the capabilities and complexities have taken a leap forward.

And yes, the price of the Suite Pro is daunting for anyone like myself. The good news is that at least for now (but for how long?!) the original Suite continues at a lower price.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2015)

I loved vienna Suite, but stopped using them when I got a high res display because I found the GUI's were too small. This update would solve that issue for me, but even so I cannot justify the cost as I do not work in surround, and it seems most of the "pro" features are surround implementation. I mean you can get the whole izotope loyality upgrade suite for significantly less than upgrading vienna suite. Guess I'll unfortunately have to pass, which is a shame as VSL make AWESOME products! If money was no object it would be an insta-buy!(though I personally wish they kept that lovely blue skin instead of this drab, cold grey they are using now.)


----------



## benatural (Nov 4, 2015)

DaddyO said:


> I wondered the same thing, especially in view of the GUI improvements. It seems likely they will implement this much-needed new look across all their software titles.



I sure hope so. Some of VEP ergonomics are overly inflexible. The new GUI approach is a step in the right direction!


----------



## wolf (Nov 8, 2015)

I have it and have been using it since it came out. I am still working in stereo and nonetheless find the upgrade totally worth it. Especially the Multiband (limiter) is great now with the flexible threshold, gain and (optional) attack + release graphs. great for sound shaping.
I think Paul's videos do a great job at showing the new features, so no need for me to repeat them here. The new Imager is cool; loudness meter is of course very useful. The only update I'm not liking is the Hybrid Reverb - they took some features away. But since it doesn't overwrite the original version, I'll still be using that. New HR still sounds great like before, but less tweakable esp in the algorithmic section (it seems to me). I've always liked all the included plugins for their very transparent sound. love the bigger GUIs.


----------



## GdT (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah I watched all the new videos and it is on my shopping list. 
There are some amazing versatile new features; especially in the areas of EQ, compression, & multiband. There are even some features that I don't think are found in iZotope (I have Alloy, Nectar and Ozone).
So I intend to have both and use as appropriate.
Yes I too only work in stereo but it's nice to have the surround features for the future.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 9, 2015)

I've wanted to buy something like a Ozone for a long time, not at least for mastering purposes. What are your recommendations, should I go for iZotope Music Production Bundle or VS Pro? 

Pretty much the only reference I have with mixing plugins i Vienna Suite, so I'm kind of a noob when it comes to that. I should mention that I haven't yet been working in a surround environment.


----------



## Vin (Nov 10, 2015)

FredrikJonasson said:


> What are your recommendations, should I go for iZotope Music Production Bundle or VS Pro?



Take a look at FabFilter plugins, I prefer them to Ozone, especially the limiter. Those + say, TDR Kotelnikov, the most transparent (and free!) bus compressor I've heard and you're all set. You can't go wrong with iZotope also.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 10, 2015)

Bang for the buck it seems that izotope wins with their current bundle, unless you need surround support of course. If I had to choose only one package, I really dont know which one I would choose. I guess I would probably go izotope only because it offers more tools / variety at a better price point, but I really like the VSL stuff and their support team is really second to none. I've found very annoying bugs in the izotope stuff that still exist years after submitting bug requests. This would never stand at VSL. 

Since they both offer demos I recommend trying them out and deciding which one clicks with you.


----------



## GdT (Nov 10, 2015)

With regard to starting mastering. I started doing mastering on my own tracks, first after I did Audio Engineering MasterClass from David Mellor. Then I started using iZotope. Started on Ozone ver 5 and now up to ver 7. They have a lot of presets to get you started. Their documentation is very helpful Also there are some good iZotope training videos available from AskVideo and a few others. But then again you could probably achieve similar results with lots of other plugins.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts. However I should probably take this someplace else since I seem to convert the thread into something that it was not intended for.. When VSP got released I got excited and confused


----------



## JT (Nov 13, 2015)

wolf said:


> I have it and have been using it since it came out. I am still working in stereo and nonetheless find the upgrade totally worth it. Especially the Multiband (limiter) is great now with the flexible threshold, gain and (optional) attack + release graphs. great for sound shaping.
> I think Paul's videos do a great job at showing the new features, so no need for me to repeat them here. The new Imager is cool; loudness meter is of course very useful. The only update I'm not liking is the Hybrid Reverb - they took some features away. But since it doesn't overwrite the original version, I'll still be using that. New HR still sounds great like before, but less tweakable esp in the algorithmic section (it seems to me). I've always liked all the included plugins for their very transparent sound. love the bigger GUIs.


I have the Vienna Suite and am trying to determine if Pro is worth it. What is Pro giving you that the original Suite doesn't? Does it speed up your workflow? Give you more presets? Or is just the resizable GUI worth the upgrade price?

Thanks,
JT


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2015)

It's looking very nice and I am happy with the original suite. Still doubting if I should upgrade though since I have not the feeling I am lacking some atm with the original suite and I haven not found any justification yet for myself to pay this amount for the upgrade, but keeping an eye on it and looking forward to hear more experiences


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 13, 2015)

I downloaded the demo and haven't really used it (I have tried out Ozone and fabfilter alongside). In my position, I didn't feel like being the right audience as it seemed to have surround as the big focus. I don't have a retina screen that utilizes the GUI features either. I can't comment on eventual audible improvements. If the original ones were extremely awful to look at, I would at least consider updating, but I'm not right now.


----------



## Jacques T. (Aug 24, 2017)

Buon giorno tutti,

A cousin of mine downloaded the trial version of the basic Vienna Suite and did a rendition of one of my viola concertos and I was extremely impressed, this was back in Summer of 2012 back when the Pro version didn't exist. Fast-forwarding to November of 2016 I bought Vienna Suite Pro so I could have the "Rolls Royce" of plugins to bring my music to life. I do have to say, the Pro version is much different because the Pro version can really bring out or dampen anything you want; you can essentially play God with your music. I'm using Finale Version 25 (soon Cubase due to an audio export bug in Finale) and Suite Pro along with Ensemble Pro 6 and I have never been so amazed at the clarity and color of the sound. The Compressor, Equalizer, Exciter, Hybrid Reverb, and Imager Pro really made a huge difference in how my music is perceived. What I like is, especially with the Imager, I can correct the stereo so I can give each instrument equal representation on my Bowers and Wilkins speaker. Vienna Suite Pro is expensive yes (780€ or $921.14 USD), but well worth the money. The basic Vienna Suite is good but the Pro version dances circles around it. I only have positive things to say about Vienna Suite Pro and NEVER experienced a single drawback; however, if you're using Vienna Ensemble Pro 5 the entire program will crash if you use too many Suite Pro plugins but Ensemble Pro 6 doesn't have that problem. 

Definitely consider buying it, I guarantee you will not experience even 1 thought of buyer's remorse or experience any difficulties. It's top of the line, and nothing comes close in terms of quality.


----------



## muk (Aug 25, 2017)

Jacques T. said:


> and nothing comes close in terms of quality.



Except any other well made plugin. Even many plugin that comes with your daw is at the same quality. Don't get me wrong, the Vienna Suite Pro is a great set of high quality plugins, but it is not - by far - the only option. It has a high quality eq, compressor etc. But so has your DAW, Fabfilter, Ozone, UAD, Sonnox, Waves, Sonoris, IRCAM, Voxengo, Tokyo Dawn Labs... The list is endless. VSL Suite's advantage is the many presets it has that are specifically made for VSL instruments. If you work with a lot of these, the presets can be a great help.


----------



## Jacques T. (Aug 25, 2017)

muk said:


> Except any other well made plugin. Even many plugin that comes with your daw is at the same quality. Don't get me wrong, the Vienna Suite Pro is a great set of high quality plugins, but it is not - by far - the only option. It has a high quality eq, compressor etc. But so has your DAW, Fabfilter, Ozone, UAD, Sonnox, Waves, Sonoris, IRCAM, Voxengo, Tokyo Dawn Labs... The list is endless. VSL Suite's advantage is the many presets it has that are specifically made for VSL instruments. If you work with a lot of these, the presets can be a great help.




I only use VSL, but from what friends and family tell me (and from what I witnessed after hearing a good amount of trial versions) nothing comes close.


----------



## muk (Aug 25, 2017)

No problem if you hear it that way. It doesn't make it true though. The VSL Suite Pro Eq is no better qualitywise than the eq in your DAW. I bet in a blind test nobody could tell a difference, were you to make the exact same adjustements with both eqs and then randomly switching between them. Compressors may work slightly differently, but qualitywise the good ones are a match. What really makes a difference is knowing the plugins well you are working with. Qualitywise there is no one plugin/suite of plugins that nothing comes close too. You can even find free plugins that do the job just as well as other plugins. Were they differ is visuals, features, and presets.


----------

